# Regional Prices for 2011 Cannondale Super Six (5)



## teeanders (Jan 18, 2011)

After spending many months researching and testing riding, I'm about to pull the trigger on a new entry level road bike. I've decided to go with the Cannondale Super Six (5) [Shimano 105 build]. I believe the MSRP is 2150. My local bike store here in Washington DC quoted me an offer of $2000 on the 2011 model.

However, I called a good friend in Northern California who has been racing for a while to discuss the potential purchase. He supported it, but noted that stores in the Nor-Cal region have offers on road bikes with Ultegra group set for 1200-1400. In all of my research here in the North-East / DC region, I have NEVER seen an Ultegra build on a carbon frame for under 2000, and mostly see the retail around 2600-3200.

So, the basic question is: Can I buy the Cannondale Super Six (5) here in DC at $2000 with confidence that I am getting a good price offer? Should I explore prices in other regions? Do they really vary that much?

I'm probably going to go with my local store, as they are very knowledgeable and offer free fitting and service for several years. But I just wanted to check this regional variation (which may not even be accurate) before pulling the trigger here in DC.

Thanks for your input in advance. Cheers! -TeeAnders


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think you would be hard pressed to find an ultegra groupo on a carbon frame for less than ~3K. A special deal may get you under but 1500? Just look at the cervelos, BMCs and so forth.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I guess it all depends how well you know the dealer, first, no you can't get the Super Six Ultegra for 1200-1400 but if the dealer is your brother yes I suppose you could get the 5 for 1400!


----------

